
The Postal Service’s Death by a Thousand Cuts - fraqed
https://newrepublic.com/article/158804/death-postal-service-workers-american-instiution
======
Finnucane
Send a postcard to the Board of Governors, 475 L'Enfant Plaza SW, Washington
DC 20260-0004. Fill their inbox with a demand to take action to save the Post
Office.

